# What does "3rd country nationals" mean?



## EXPAT09 (Sep 11, 2009)

If i want to get a visa and on Embassy's website it says Visa services are for Emiaratis and 3rd country nationals. 

So if I'm here on a 3 months mission visa do I fall into 3rd country national?


----------



## EXPAT09 (Sep 11, 2009)

anybody?


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

If this information is published on an Embassy's website, the best person to answer this would be Embassy staff! Call them and ask. 

Note also that your employer will have to apply for a mission visa for you. For the most part, you cannot apply for your own visa in the UAE. You will need a sponsor to do this on your behalf.


----------



## domink (Jun 4, 2008)

well, you're a 3rd country national if you are neither a citizen of the country you're living in or the country whose embassy you're going to.

A South African going to the US consulate in Dubai would be a 3rd country national for ex


----------



## EXPAT09 (Sep 11, 2009)

domink said:


> well, you're a 3rd country national if you are neither a citizen of the country you're living in or the country whose embassy you're going to.
> 
> A South African going to the US consulate in Dubai would be a 3rd country national for ex


yeah that i understand i was just wondering. 
UAE expats who have residense and UAE expats soon to have residence but currently on 90 day mission visa - Are they both considered 3rd country national ?

Basicly it is the question about visa being granted. Coz i heard usually if you are on amission visa embassies tell you to apply in your country of origin, or wait till you get residence.


----------

